# Samsung Monitor?



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

OK COMPUTER EXPERTS out there, I need help on a Samsung LCD Monitor, I am deciding between 3 Samsung monitors, either the 930MP model, 910MP model or the 940MW model, the 940MW model is HDTV Ready, which seems like a good feature to have but the "Aspect Ratio" is 16:10 and not 16:9 as used for HD viewing, how much of a difference would that make in terms of how the picture will look like? both 910MP and 940MW "Response Time" are 8 ms, which is very fast, while the 930MP's is 25ms, here are some links for helping me decide on which monitor to purchase, I can get the 910MP for $457.68 with tax and after a $30 rebate, the 940MW would be for $490.19 again with tax and after a $30 rebate, which really is not that much of a price difference between the 2 models, but the 930MP model is not available from the place where I can get the 910MP and 940MW from, so the best price that I can get it for would be $564.49, thanks for the help

(930MP Model)
http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitor/LCD_Multi_Function/RT19FSSS.asp

(910MP Model)
http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitor/LCD_Multi_Function/MZ19FSSS.asp

(940MW Model)
http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitor/LCD_Digital/LS19DOWSSXAA.asp


PS-on pricegrabber.com you can make a side by side comparison of the 2 models but the link is way too long for me to post it here, sorry, if someone can tell me how to post the link without typing in EVERYTHING then I will post the link


----------



## bnm81002 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've decided to get the 940MW model, since it is HDTV ready, I'll live with the aspect ratio being 16:10 instead of 16:9, it shouldn't be that much of a problem though :wink:


----------



## reenadinda231 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya, i think you are right and you can buy 940MW model. it is quite comfortable for use


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Seriously. It's likely already been replaced with a new model.


----------

